# 68 GTO Steering Shaft output



## m.e.g. (Mar 22, 2012)

:confused I am in the process of doing some upgrades to my 68 GTO 4 speed convertible: suspension to AirRide Street Challenge, brakes to Hydra-boost with Wilwood 6 piston front / 4 piston rear calipers, steering to Flaming River 12.7:1 steering box. While doing the upgrade I am switching out the rag joint with a Borgeson SS vibration dampner (prt #153152) 3/4-30 x 1DD to a CPP-1626-ADJ (nickel plated slip shaft). The upper end of the slip shaft is 3/4DD but I do not know the steering column shaft output. Best information is the output shaft is 1'-48. Can anyone tell me where to obtain this information? I would measure myself but the car is in Missouri and I am in California. Any assistance is appreciated. :cheers


----------

